# Flake fish food that has no copper



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

My community tank has a lot of shrimps, and they share the food with the fish. I notice that the shrimp population is getting thin and I suspect that it's the copper in the fish food.

Does anyone know of any tropical fish food flake or staple food that has no copper?

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

To be honest,
Your fish population are the ones thinning out your shrimp population.


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> To be honest,
> Your fish population are the ones thinning out your shrimp population.


lol...I should be a bit clearer.
all my fish are small fish. 4 types of tetras and that's all. All my shrimps are adult shrimps. they are amono, cherries, crystal red. 

I know the tetras can eat baby shrimps, but I was referring to adult population.

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd suspect the fish over the amount of copper that may be in your flakes, too.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

the copper in fish food is miniscule... I doubt that's the cause for shrimp death.. We're talking about micro-nutrient small.

How old are your shrimps?
Maybe they're just dying of old age and there aren't any babies to take their place, like in a shrimp only tank.

I think they only live for 6 months max. A shrimp expert would know more than I.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If they're Red cherry shrimp, I'm told 1-2 years is average life expectancy, less if they're kept at high temps?


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the input.
My shrimps are around 6 moths to 1 year old, so I don't think they died of old age.
I think Laura is right about cherries' life expectancy.

I know that Amanos live much longer. I had a tank that I ignored for more than a year, no food no cleaning no nothing, taken completely by algae, and when I cleaned it up. I found one huge amano that I bought around 3 years before!

All my search about copper toxicity only tells me that it's deadly to shrimp, but I couldn't find any specific info such as ppm, long term effect...

By the way, I found one fish food that has no copper so far. It's Tetra Color Bit. I probably check Tetra Color Flakes tomorrow when I stop by Walmart.

Kevin


----------



## eden_angelfish (Mar 10, 2008)

It might be a good start to get a copper test done on your water and see how much is in there. Most fish stores can do that, if you can't yourself. It's also possible (as I found out in my last house) that you have a lot of copper pipes and mineral build up in your water system, so that can have an effect on your tanks if you're using tap water. It was enough in my last house that every spawn of angelfish I had did not hatch; the eggs died within 36 hours. I tested my water and the copper was at .25 ppm out of the tap, along with a ton of calcium. I can imagine that's not good for invertebrates or fish, long term. I'd be really shocked to learn that fish food can do that though! I would think the small amount of copper in the food would be digested and metabolized by the fish, and unless you're overfeeding a ton, wouldn't end up in the water. I'd say get a copper test done, and go from there.


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

eden_angelfish said:


> It might be a good start to get a copper test done on your water and see how much is in there. Most fish stores can do that, if you can't yourself. It's also possible (as I found out in my last house) that you have a lot of copper pipes and mineral build up in your water system, so that can have an effect on your tanks if you're using tap water. It was enough in my last house that every spawn of angelfish I had did not hatch; the eggs died within 36 hours. I tested my water and the copper was at .25 ppm out of the tap, along with a ton of calcium. I can imagine that's not good for invertebrates or fish, long term. I'd be really shocked to learn that fish food can do that though! I would think the small amount of copper in the food would be digested and metabolized by the fish, and unless you're overfeeding a ton, wouldn't end up in the water. I'd say get a copper test done, and go from there.


Thanks for the info. I'm sure it's not in the water because I use RO.
Well, I already started using different food that has no copper to see if that changes anything at all.

Kevin


----------



## valerietheangel (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe your water is actually TOO soft?? I know snails and shrimp need SOME calcium in their water to keep their shells hard...Chemistry isn't my strong point though.


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

valerietheangel said:


> Maybe your water is actually TOO soft?? I know snails and shrimp need SOME calcium in their water to keep their shells hard...Chemistry isn't my strong point though.


Thank you. I forgot to mention that I did add GH/KH booster to my RO. I will do some water change and take my reading again just to be sure. 

Kevin


----------

